# What finish is best for wooden garage doors?



## Matt_vb36 (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Guy's hope you are all well, I recently made a set of garage doors for my father in-law, I made a frame of 2x2 and faced it with 12mm ply and then had to give it about 6 or 7 coats of Danish oil, my question is did I do right? should I have used Danish oil? or could there have been a better option? as I have used about £45 worth of oil (4ltr's) and this seems to be a bit costly, I used Danish oil as I thought this would give me the best protection from the weather, I have only asked so that if I were to make them again I would know how to properly go about it, your comments will be greatly appreciated and thanks for reading, Matt.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Mar 2012)

I use Danish Oil on some out door projects but there are are others. Teak Oil, Linseed Oil (which is also in Danish Oil), Exterior Varnish, Preservers and even paint (there will be more I can't think of).

Im assuming you used redwood as the frame. Personally if its to be faced with ply then I would have painted but which finishing route you take next time can be determined by the timber you wish to use.

£45 is cheap for 4 litres of danish oil so I assume you used a shed/shop brand? An exterior Varnish and 3 coats would have been cheaper but not as good a protector as it sits on the surface rather then soaks in.


----------



## Matt_vb36 (12 Mar 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":2t62iu0l said:


> I use Danish Oil on some out door projects but there are are others. Teak Oil, Linseed Oil (which is also in Danish Oil), Exterior Varnish, Preservers and even paint (there will be more I can't think of).
> 
> Im assuming you used redwood as the frame. Personally if its to be faced with ply then I would have painted but which finishing route you take next time can be determined by the timber you wish to use.
> 
> £45 is cheap for 4 litres of danish oil so I assume you used a shed/shop brand? An exterior Varnish and 3 coats would have been cheaper but not as good a protector as it sits on the surface rather then soaks in.



Thanks for your advise and comments it is much appreciated, regards Matt.


----------



## Jacob (13 Mar 2012)

Danish oil a bit wasted on external joinery IMHO.
If oil is preferred then linseed is best. Raw linseed oil brushed thin onto bare wood. Has to be thin or it skins over and doesn't set. Wood has to be dry and clean, or dry at least. If in doubt wash down with sugar soap and allow to dry really well. There is no hurry you can wait for warmer weather. Best applied in the warmth if possible as the oil is runnier and penetrates any gaps and cracks better.
Then another coat some weeks later. Then more coats whenever you feel like it, ad infinitum.


----------



## Rob Platt (13 Mar 2012)

if it had a ply faced finish i would have painted it. i may have painted it with stain/varnish but i wouldn`t have spent £45 on danish oil to finish it.
all the best
rob


----------



## Jacob (13 Mar 2012)

Rob Platt":3gog5hwi said:


> if it had a ply faced finish i would have painted it. .....
> rob


Or creosote.


----------

